# Need help with ideas for a green soldier costume.



## Zeusophobia (Nov 13, 2011)

Like one of those green toy soldiers from toy story.... I'm not happy with the costume offered online. I figured I'd buy a utility belt and an M16 repica, then find some clothes at a thift store.

I have no idea how to get all of these items uniform green though. Spray paint seems like it might work for some of the items, but I couldn't imagine spray painting clothes. Any ideas?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

When that great idea first surfaced a few members recreated it. Here's the thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/74783-green-army-man.html


----------



## xenomorph253 (Nov 6, 2011)

I received 2nd place to a Toy Soldier in a seperate contest with my Alien homemade suit. I spoke to this guy afterwards and he stated he painted his surplus bought BDU's (Battle Dress Uniform) using 3 coats of exterior green latex paint. It was so saturated that it didn't breath and he sweated alot in it. He also mentioned he used a large plastic green rubbermaid lid that he cut up for his platform that was screwed onto his boots. It allowed for him to hop and shimmy around easier compared to a solid wooden one. Picture of us below.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like a Spammer!


----------

